# Food Themed Village..



## Gizmodo (Feb 21, 2014)

So after reading a few other posts, i've had this idea in my mind for such a long time.. i doubt i'd ever go through with it, but if i did, who should be in it?

I was thinking so far:
Frita
Merengue (shes cute, i dont love her, but shes an essential, i suppose!)
Zucker
Chadder
Tangy
Sprinkle
T-Bone

Who else would there be?


----------



## Stacie (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, these two don't look like food but maybe Apple or Cherry?


----------



## BellManAC (Feb 21, 2014)

I also like Apple. So awesome ngl, nice and kinda funny to have in town


----------



## Kindra (Feb 21, 2014)

Tia the teapot elephant might be a good option.


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 21, 2014)

Marshal. He's a marshmallow!


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 21, 2014)

Why T-Bone exactly?  *is missing something*

I definitely agree with Tia & Cherry 

Maybe Rasher? (Who doesn't love bacon, c'mon)


----------



## Dewy (Feb 21, 2014)

Tia looks like a teapot. And maybe Lolly? She doesn't look like food, but she's named after a lollipop :3


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 21, 2014)

Also Coco. She kinda looks like a Gyroid but she reminds me of a Coconut.


----------



## Dewy (Feb 21, 2014)

Hound00med said:


> Why T-Bone exactly?  *is missing something*



T-Bone steak! ^^


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 21, 2014)

Dewy said:


> T-Bone steak! ^^



I see  .. Could also have Angus then ;D


----------



## Dewy (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, and there's Cookie, Bonbon and Mint! And Bluebear might be named after a blueberry, so she could maybe work.
And Pecan, Peanut, and Filbert.


----------



## Xanarcah (Feb 21, 2014)

Bonbon~

She's got this chocolate looking texture to her fur and if I remember correctly, she looks like she's got sprinkles on her head!


----------



## DarkRose407 (Feb 21, 2014)

Clyde's house is food themed even though his name isnt.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm doing a food themed town, but I let some of my food themed villagers go to a better home (Tangy) even though she would've fit into my town. c:

I'd say Marshal (he's in my town omg love him, he's like a marshmallow!) and Tia (teapot) ~


----------



## ayeeprill (Feb 21, 2014)

Coco could be considered a coconut


----------



## MannyK (Feb 21, 2014)

I always thought Timbra looked like a pinapple!


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 22, 2014)

I have Marshal and Tia too guys  i love them too haha
And i have Apple in Azalea


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Feb 22, 2014)

Chops, Melba and Maple? Only for their names though


----------



## cheezu (Feb 22, 2014)

Also, Patty. Like a burger patty.


----------



## iamacoyfish (Feb 24, 2014)

Melba is colored like a neopolitan!


----------

